# All Slavic: math (colloquialism)



## Encolpius

Hello, what colloquial word do you use for mathematics in your language? Thanks. 

Czech matika
Polish matma


----------



## Panceltic

Mata


----------



## Милан

мата/mata or матиш/matiš


----------



## Sobakus

Матéма – but it's limited to schools only.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: matika


----------



## ilocas2

Sobakus said:


> Матéма – but it's limited to schools only.



Maroseika mentioned матика in this thread


----------



## Encolpius

OK. Fantastic. So: 
Czech & Slovak: matika
Polish: matma
Slovenian: mata
SCB: mata, matiš
Russian: mатéма, матика

Are the Ukrainians and Bulgarians here?


----------



## pipboy

I don't think "mata" or "matiš" are used in Croatia, at least I've never heard of them. Usually it's "matika", "matka", "matiša".


----------



## Милан

I've never heard 'matika' and 'matka' in Serbia.


----------



## Encolpius

Super, so: 
Czech & Slovak: matika
Polish: matma
Slovenian: mata
Croatian: matika, matka, matiša
Serbian: mata, matiš
Russian: mатéма, матика


----------



## ahvalj

ilocas2 said:


> Maroseika mentioned матика in this thread


Never heard either _матема_ or _матика_.


----------



## oveka

In Ukrainian:
At school: матьоша (not often)
At the university: вишка


----------



## Encolpius

oveka said:


> In Ukrainian: At the university: *вишка*



Interesting, do you know why vishka? Where it comes from? "výška" in Czech is university


----------



## oveka

вища математика =>вишка    higher mathematics
Add local area "мат'ра"


----------

